# Il Divino the O.G. lute composer



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've been recently discovering the riches of the lute music of Francesco Canova da Milano, who if I'm not mistaken, is responsible for the first major body of polyphonic instrumental music that was written down. Many of these works were Fantasias or Ricercars. I don't think this great music deserves to be relegated to niche early music appreciation, and it can actually be performed on keyboard and guitar too(easily tuning a regular classical guitar with the g string as f sharp and using a capo on the third fret for optimal sound). 
This video by Polivios is lovely, especially the first fantasia number 30 in the set.





I highly recommend Paul O'dette's cd.

Also Fantasia 16 seems to have a life of its own in popularity:
Tutorial on guitar




Lute(could be 6 or more course renaissance lute)





Make no mistake: this is both very important and enjoyable music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You have to have the taste for contrapuntal music, for ricercars.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> You have to have the taste for contrapuntal music, for ricercars.


I very much do, and Lute music, so I'm looking forward to listening.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The Fantasie/Ricercare are fun and quite easy to play on guitar. I tried a few out earlier with the capo on the third fret and I agree that the tone is very "right".


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> The Fantasie/Ricercare are fun and quite easy to play on guitar. I tried a few out earlier with the capo on the third fret and I agree that the tone is very "right".


I really want to try this. Do you think it can be done on a steel string?(without obviously expecting a right sound, but since that is the only kind of guitar I have access to).

The music also works fairly well on a historic keyboard instrument from roughly the same period, either virginal or clavichord.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

What does the "O.G." stand for? Original gangster?

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OG
OG
OG used to mean Original Gangster allthough some poeple these days use OG as a quicker way of saying Original
Oh man that was so og what you did back there
OG
Acronym for original gangster. Means you have a classic style or stay with the older ways instead of newer.
Mr. Pollard is an OG because of his style and manner.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I really want to try this. Do you think it can be done on a steel string?(without obviously expecting a right sound, but since that is the only kind of guitar I have access to).
> 
> The music also works fairly well on a historic keyboard instrument from roughly the same period, either virginal or clavichord.


I can't see any reason why not. The narrow neck on a western style guitar will likely feel a bit more cramped, at least it does to me whenever I try after so many years of playing classical guitar, but apart from that it should be quite straightforward. And of course, the strings are typically much harder...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting comment about about keyboard transcriptions, I've never come across any keyboard transcriptions of Francesco de Milano's music - at least not as far as I remember. Not for any other Italian lute composers either. There certainly was a tradition of keyboard transcriptions - ones exist of Dowland's lute music, for example, and I guess people play Attaingnant's collection of pieces on lute or keyboard.

Let me take the opportunity to mention this recording, which I've been enjoying this rainy Sunday afternoon

https://www.discogs.com/release/869...rola-Francesco-Canova-da-Milano-La-Compagna-L


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hammeredklavier said:


> What does the "O.G." stand for? Original gangster?
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OG
> OG
> ...


Classic talkclassical reaction.


----------

